# Pcd 5/11/12



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

I got official confirmation for my 5/11 PCD date yesterday. My car had some damage that was repaired at the port center which delayed the process and had me worried about other travel contingencies. Many thanks to Jonathan for giving me updates on progress and allowing me to keep some semblance of sanity during the wait.

It would be great to share dinner and drinks with other 5/11 PCD'ers on the evening before our big day. Due to blackout restrictions on my FF miles redemption, I am arriving a day early to the area so my schedule is flexible. If you are interested in meeting, post up your estimated arrival times so we can get something coordinated.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

Attached is the route I have planned to drive on Saturday, in between my PCD and the driving school I am registered for on Sunday.


276 up to Waynesville, and overnight there.
Waynesville to Robbinsville
Robbinsville to Deals Gap/Tail of the Dragon
Run the Dragon however many times
Dragon to Franklin NC to pick up Hwy 28
Franklin NC to Walhalla SC to end Hwy 28 run
Return to Marriott Saturday evening
I'll add pics and thoughts about this route after I've completed the tour.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

Reserved for PCD updates!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome! Look forward to meeting you soon.


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

wh00sh said:


> I got official confirmation for my 5/11 PCD date yesterday. My car had some damage that was repaired at the port center which delayed the process and had me worried about other travel contingencies. Many thanks to Jonathan for giving me updates on progress and allowing me to keep some semblance of sanity during the wait.
> 
> It would be great to share dinner and drinks with other 5/11 PCD'ers on the evening before our big day. Due to blackout restrictions on my FF miles redemption, I am arriving a day early to the area so my schedule is flexible. If you are interested in meeting, post up your estimated arrival times so we can get something coordinated.


I am arriving in AM on the 10th. So I can meet up for drinks around 9pm that night, I am guessing right after dinner.


----------



## wh00sh (Dec 3, 2011)

9pm sounds good. Another thread mentioned that the hotel is in a dry county, it it is possible to BYO whatever. Looks like the main restrictions are on Sundays. Something to be aware of while in the area...


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

wh00sh said:


> 9pm sounds good. Another thread mentioned that the hotel is in a dry county, it it is possible to BYO whatever. Looks like the main restrictions are on Sundays. Something to be aware of while in the area...


Dry only on Sunday. Not sure you could BYOB any other time.


----------

